# Premiere....: Film strecken ohne ins stocken zu kommen



## ttrenz (5. Juni 2002)

Jemand hat mir erklährt das es in Premiere eine Funktion gibt wo man sein Movie strecken kann, und die Framerate mehr oder weniger aufrecht erhaltet...

also ich habe ein Film...denn ich sehr stark verlangsamen muss....dabei sollte er so wenig ins stocken geraten wie möglich...weiss jemand eine Funktion wie das zu bewerkstelligen ist?


...wäre sehr, sehr froh für eine Antwort...thx


grüsse TTrenz


----------



## Kaethe (5. Juni 2002)

----->OK, und das wars dann.

Allerdings hat die Zeitlupe auch Ihre Grenzen!!! Wenn Du sehr stark verlangsamen willst, also unter ca. 30%, kommst Du um Spezialprogramme (zb. AE  )nicht drumrum!


----------



## ttrenz (6. Juni 2002)

ah...jeah...so einfach get das?

und ich müsste es sehr verlangsamen, wie würde es den mit Aftereffects oder mit Combustion gehen?

ein Kurzbeschieb wäre nett....(bin noch neu in dem Ganzen, und die Zeit rennt mir davon....) 

grüsse TTrenz


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Juni 2002)

In Premiere kannst du ohne Sorgen bis auf 25% gehen. Danach ruckelts derbe. Aber probier das erst einmal. 25% ist immerhin 4x langsamer!!!


----------



## Kaethe (6. Juni 2002)

Genau,musst Dir ja nicht extra dafür AE kaufen! %) %)


----------



## ttrenz (6. Juni 2002)

ok...vielen dank....für den support


thx&gruss TTrenz


----------



## ttrenz (13. Juni 2002)

hmm...irgendwie ruckelt es bei mir schon bei 30% Geschwindichkeitsverlangsamung. Obwohl ich die Option : "Halbbilder immer zusammenfügen wenn Geschwindigkeit unter 100%", aktiviert habe.

gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit es in Premiere zu lösen?

Oder muss AE doch aushelfen...?


grüsse TT


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Juni 2002)

Was hast den du für ne Kamera? Vielleicht interpoliert die ja selber schon. Z.B. machen WebCams nur so 10 -15 Frames/s.


----------



## ttrenz (15. Juni 2002)

nein, es ist einen Computeranimation. Die läuft mit 30 fps.


verlangsamen kann ich die Animation jetzt auch nicht mehr ausser ich wollte die ganze Animation bearbeiten....und das dauert.....deswegen lieber in der Post.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Juni 2002)

Öhm dumme Frage: Hast du den Film gerendert?
Weil Premiere kann die 4x Zeitlupe nicht in Echtzeit berechnen.

Zweite dumme Frage: Falls ja, in welchem Format hast du es gespeichert? Eine unkomprimierte Datei ist so groß, dass ein normales Computersystem sie nicht lesen kann (In Echtzeit)


Drück einfach mal im Projekt erst "A" und dann "ENTER". Er macht dann eine Kurzansicht (Also Render in schlechter Qualität)


----------



## ttrenz (24. Juni 2002)

*thx*

Vielen Dank auch, BubiBohnenSack

ich habe es immer im Monitorfenster in Premiere angeschaut...
da hat es immer einbisschen geruckelt....nach der fertig exportierten Datei...dann nicht mehr....

(und sorry, war in den Ferien


----------



## kartoon (26. Juni 2002)

yo ich hab im moment ein ähnliches problem ...

bei mir ruckelt es nicht (ja habe gerendert, ja komprimiert) ...

aber ich wei mir sind irgendwie die zeilen so komisch verutscht...
so die einzelnen zeilen gegeneinander um 5 pixel oder so ..

hab auch diese funktion da an ...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. Juni 2002)

> hab auch diese funktion da an ...



Welche bitte?

Und wie bitte sind die Zeilen verrutscht?


----------



## goela (26. Juni 2002)

Hört sich stark nach Interlace an! Halbbilder! Schau mal wie Du es gerendert hast und vor allem mit welchem Codec!

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies das Problem sein könnte!


----------



## kartoon (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaethe _


diese Funktion 


ich habe den DivX 5.0 codec genommen ... ja denk schon das das was mit diesem interlace kram zu tun hat .....

mal nen andern codec nehmen ...
aber merke grade es kommt auch bei unkomprimiert ..

diese linien meine ich :
//Edit kommt jetzt auch bei normaler geschwindigkeit .. was ist das man ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Juni 2002)

Und wieso kommen die nur so punktuell und nicht übers ganze Bild verteilt?


----------



## kartoon (27. Juni 2002)

leider kommen sie nicht nur punktuell sondern überall wo sich etwas bewegt ...

dieser ausschnitt hier ist der würfel (sprich das wichtige)... aber zum beispiel fährt einmal ne große hand durchs bild, die besteht quasi nur aus diesen linien ....
aber so bald sie still hält ist sie scharf

hmmm ... keiner ne idee ??

hab auch schon diverse codices ausprobiert (indeo 5, cinepak, divx, unkomprimierte einzelbilder)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Juni 2002)

Ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem ich erinnere mich. Damals aber mit 16/9 Material.


----------



## kartoon (27. Juni 2002)

thx .... hoffe der kann mir helfen (morgen wollt ich es mit in die shcule nehmen :-| )


----------



## kartoon (30. Juni 2002)

haaaallllllloooooooooooohhhoooooo..


ich brauch wirklich dringend hilfe !!!!!


biiiittttteeeee


----------



## Kaethe (30. Juni 2002)

Ok, hast Du DivX 5.0 oder 5.02 genommen!
Wenn 5.0 dann nimm mal DivX 5.02.  Mit 5.0 hab ich auch solche Probleme gehabt die bei 5.02 dann verschwunden waren.

Nachtrag:
Ohh seh grade das das auch bei Dir in unkomprimiertem Zustand und bei normaler Geschwindigkeit  auftritt!
Hmm, dass versteh ich jetzt nicht!


----------



## josreini (26. August 2004)

*Waagerechte Streifen*

Hallo Kartoon,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich Dir helfen kann, aber versuchen wir es mal. Die waagerechten Streifen auf Deiner Abbildung sehen aus, als wenn hier *Deinterlace *die Sache glattbügeln könnte. Zu finden direkt in den DIvX Einstellungen oder dem Programm, dass die Videobearbeitung macht. Bei Virtual Dub und TMPEG gibt es das als standardmäßige Filter. Wenn es das ist, musst Du nur noch einige der angebotenen Einstellungen (Felder/Fields...) probieren, bis Du genau die richtige hast. Meld Dich, wenn's klappt.

mfG Reinhard


----------

